# Sage Barista Express problem with extraction



## viktoria.carmen (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've got a Sage Barista Express and i've had it for about a year. It has never run quite right no matter what I do. Even though the pressure is right - or even if it is way to hight - it never runs more than ten seconds per shot. It is like the tampering, coarseness, amount of coffee etc. doesn't effect the "lengths" of the shot. It can be dripping and almost no coffee comes out, but it still doesn't run longer.

Does anyone know what this could be due to? Maybe I'm doing something wrong (I have worked as a barista though and should be able to adjust these things).

Thanks!!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

If you hold down the shot button for a manual amount does it still stop after 10 seconds or does it carry on until you press it again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

You could also try holding the programme button until it beeps three times to reset the shot volume just incase something is wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

